# Vizio Smart TV Download not Available



## cbillado (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is what is going on. I have a Vizio 60ei1-A3 and a brand new Vizio E700i-B3, Both are smart tvs. The 60" worked fine up until about 3 weeks ago and then all of a sudden it would not connect to the internet (maybe firmware upgrade with router?). It would connect to my router (BEC-7800N R2) but would not access the internet (download not available). I though it was a "tv" issue so i bought a brand new 70" Vizio and same issue, Download not Available. Here is where it gets interesting and confusing.

I have an ATT Mcell that allows me to get full cell service at my house through my ISP. This means that the Mcell is connected to my router. I set my Cell phone up as a mobile hotspot and connected both tv's to it and just like that they worked. Download seed was between 7-10mb/s. I disconnected the tv's from the mobile hotspot and then connected back to my network via wifi and wired ethernet and they now both work. Same download speeds. As soon as I shutoff the televisions and then turn back pn and try to connect i get the Download not available message again. I have been at this now for about a week, done all the basic things such as power cycle, talked to Vizio tech support and they had me do the basic things again. I beleive this is a router issue (maybe a port being blocked) and i need some help from someone who really knows networking. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cbillado (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone?


----------

